# Garantie Apple : Vrai ou Faux ?



## Couaky (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, alors que je pose une question à un vendeur qui vend un iPod nano 6G neuf concernant sa garantie, celui-ci me répond qu'il y a une garantie Apple d'un an à partir du moment où l'iPod est synchronisé sur iTunes.

Etant donné que j'ai jamais entendu parler de ça, je voulais savoir si c'était vrai !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Pour faire jouer la garantie, tu présentes la facture d'achat.
Donc à ton avis, qu'est ce qui fait démarrer la garantie ?


----------



## Couaky (7 Juillet 2012)

Bah l'achat de la bestiole... Donc il raconte n'importe quoi ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2012)

Couaky a dit:


> Donc il raconte n'importe quoi ?


Probab' 
(ou alors dans son esprit les deux dates se confondent)


----------



## iPadOne (7 Juillet 2012)

La garantie démarre 2 jours avant la première connexion a iTunes .... 

SLY renseigne toi tu verra c'est comme ça sur les iDevice


----------



## Couaky (7 Juillet 2012)

Bon alors il a raison ? J'suis perdu :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2012)

Sur les conseils d'iPadOne, j'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple :

Garantie Limitée dun an Apple - iPod et iSight

_Apple Inc. (Apple) garantit le présent produit matériel contre les vices de fabrication et de matière pour une durée de un (1) an à compter de la date de lachat initial (Période de Garantie)._


J'ai aussi trouvé ça : http://www.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/. Garantie limitée d'un an Apple : 1 an à compter de la date d'achat

Après il y a peut être des spécificités que je ne connais pas


----------



## Couaky (7 Juillet 2012)

L'enchère sur l'iPod s'est terminée, je l'ai donc acquis. Je vous dirais si la garantie est effective après sa réception.


----------



## iPadOne (8 Juillet 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur les conseils d'iPadOne, j'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple :
> 
> Garantie Limitée dun an Apple - iPod et iSight
> 
> ...





Je n'ai pas regardé tes liens mais par contre je sait que c'est quand les garantie demmare : si tu va sur Apple Support tu peux y enregistrer tes iDevices (et Mac et vois les dates de garantie ... et vue la quantité qu'il y en a chez moi j'y vais assez souvent LoL

C'est ce que moi j'ai constaté pour nos iPod/ iPhone / iPad


Voili voilou


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> C'est ce que moi j'ai constaté pour nos iPod/ iPhone / iPad


OK. C'est bon à savoir


----------

